# FOR RUBYFOX PUPPY PICTURES FOR YOU!!!



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

hi i have added some pictures of your puppy i will get more later on but these are some others i had on my camera






enjoy :wave:


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

hi she is gorgeous can you post some piccys of the white/grey/blue pup for me thanks krystal


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

awwwww!!!
she is so sweet
i want her


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thank you for posting them for me  How sweet does she look. I love her colour. :wave:


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

you are one very lucky lady if i have to say so myself!
her colour is gorgous


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

kayleighheartsxchix said:


> you are one very lucky lady if i have to say so myself!
> her colour is gorgous


Thank you I feel very lucky too.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

What a doll!! And it's a girl, how sweet. I want my next chi to be a girl.
She is so cute  
Do you know what you're going to name her?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Scout said:


> What a doll!! And it's a girl, how sweet. I want my next chi to be a girl.
> She is so cute
> Do you know what you're going to name her?


Yes Chardonnay


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

i can actually imagine her a chardonnay, so sweet
when do you get her?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

kayleighheartsxchix said:


> i can actually imagine her a chardonnay, so sweet
> when do you get her?


Chardonnay is nearly five weeks and can go at 12 weeks so another 7-8weeks to go.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I bet you are getting really excited!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> I bet you are getting really excited!


 I am as I feel like I am new to getting a puppy, Casey is 11 now so it's been a while. I am looking at training pads now and all kinds. My son is pleeding for him to have her he said it can be his birthday and xmas pressy.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Its like having a new baby, you forget when others are getting older.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

You do forget, I have never used training pads but I think I will this time.
I have all the beds , blankets and bowls so thats good.
It feels like I am a kid waiting for xmas.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That is so exciting 

She is so gorgeous; I love her coloring.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

jessiegrl22 said:


> That is so exciting
> 
> She is so gorgeous; I love her coloring.


I love her colour too, I wounder if it will stay like that or not?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

she's gorgeous i'm so happy for you julie


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

hi im sorry i havent got back to you solar is not very well so have been with the dogs all day the puppies come with food a puppy collar some puppy sheets from my vets and a blanket that will obviously smell of the parents so its easier for them to settle in i still have one boy left :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Dont worry, pets come first.
I was just looking at the puppy pads too.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Is Kristal getting a pup?
Just wanted to know.


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

im waiting to hear which pup she is interested in then we are sorting times for her to come and see the pups next weekend :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thats great news, she will be happy to hear that. She told me she liked the lighter one?
Where abouts in London are you from please?
I have put all the pics in photobucket and saved them. I feel like I have told the world my news.


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

im in talbot square, hyde park :wave:


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

yes i am interested in the lighter blue/white/grey/cream pup if you could post some piccys i'd be most grateful thanks again krystal


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=20832&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=40

these are the only pictures i have right now but tuesday is not far away


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I am so happy for you Krystal, you will have to come down and see me then. At least we can keep updated on how they are doing.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I just wanted to say thank you for keeping me up-dated with pics and replying so quickly, I am looking forward to pics and videos as you said and I will keep intouch.
Thanksxxx


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

wish solar being ill today ive not had chance to take any more pictures or call people but i will get round to it solar is not very well and she has kennel cough so as you can imagine its a nightmare keeping her away so my housemate has her all the time at the moment :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Awww poor Solar, hope he's better soon.
Look forward to more pics when you have time, I am just leting my friend now where you live to see if its near.
I have sent you some pm's too


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

ok i will cath up on them in a mo :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

So if you are keeping one does that mean you will have 6 chi's.
I thought I was being brave having 3 LOL


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

i will have 6 i intend to breed candy when she is older as she is only a puppy still


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Solar is a beautiful chi, have you used him for stud at all?


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

solar is a bitch :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

proud_mummy said:


> solar is a bitch :lol:


O well are you going to breed Solar? She is beautiful
Ps I have sent you a pm.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Beautiful puppies!! Congratulations again Julie! :wave:


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

i plan to breed her when i find a stud im not using billy


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

aww i am so exiced about seeing sapphire my baby on tuesday woohoo!


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

hehe if you come around 3 thats when they get fed aswell


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I have sent a pm to youxxxxx


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

got it :lol: 
:wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

and another :wave: :wave:


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

yep im catching up with you :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That is so exciting. Your babies are gorgeous


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

aww i get to see them get feed how cute! aww can't wait what are you feeding them are they weened now then great! lol can't wait to speak to you on the phone


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

they are on a mix of lactol milk and a soft puppy food with warm water they are being weaned onto royal canin puppy


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

okie dokie ill remember that lol aww can't wait to start buying him things i really do like the name "sapphire" but what do you think of dolce that was my orriginall choice which one do you think is best do you know if you are ringing tonight? love krystal
p.s give my baby a kiss and cuddle from me lol
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

it wont be tonight now as solar has not been well and candy is winding me up lol


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

okie dokie ill be able to talk to you at 10am tomorrow if that is ok love krystal


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

i will be at uni picking up work etc be home by 11 :wave:


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

ok 11am thats fine thanks


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

SO Cute!


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

hi its krystal i was just wandering if you were ringing because its just gone 11am love krystal xx
i really need directions as i am coming up tomorrow thanks love me xx


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

i just got home i need to feed the dogs etc and i will be right with you :wave:


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

ok thats fine xx ill wait but have to go to the doctors with my mum shortly


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

hi again its krystal i must seem really rude and annoying keep messaging you but i really want this baby and i really need directions so excited for tomorrow and at half eleven you said you would ring me in a minute but its now half twelve if you can't use the phone you could give me your number so i could ring you when youre ready thanks all my love,
krystal xx
p.s is it possible if you could ring soon as i have to go to the doctors with my mum thanks again love me xx


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

proud_mummy could you please ring me a.s.a.p anytime as soon as you get in xx krystal


----------

